# GM Byrne's UTC organization, is it now defunct?



## jammy (May 1, 2020)

GM Byrne created the United Tang soo do Congress as a international organisation inline with his ATA, yet I can't find any thing about it post 2015, also I know Master Penny Mitchell was V.P in ATA/UTC yet notice she is not involvement now, curious at what happened at the organisation after GM Richard Byrnes death. can anyone shed light upon UTCs status?


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Jammy. Hope you enjoy it.

I was friends with Richard Byrne. But I don't know what became of anyone after he passed. Sorry, bro.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 3, 2020)

This is an old thread, but since I know the answer I thought I would chime in.  The ATA is still running (as of 2020-09-03), now under the leadership of a Grandmaster DiScipio.  Masters & Instructors


----------



## Raistlin (Dec 29, 2020)

I believe GM Penny Mitchell was GM Byrne's senior student when he passed. Does anyone know what happened to her? Did she retire? Join another organization?


----------

